# Need help figuring out how to turn off a warning on 2018 Rogue



## Gelo Gonzalo (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi there. I'm a new owner of a 2018 Rogue SL AWD. So far enjoying my new toy, except for this warning that tells me I'm on an unpaved road(like I can't tell). Living in the north, gravel roads are a common thing. How do I turn it off? 

Your help will be GREATLY appreciated.


----------

